# Decent place for a macbook screen repair??



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

I have a pro and my screen has literally gone to ****. One deep gouge that I cannot rub out is pissing me off and I am starting to get some different coloured whites and stuff like that. So I either want a good product to fill in this gouge or a place to get a screen replacement.

Thanks!


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Any AASP or Apple Store.

Apple: Find A Reseller: Search Page


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks Lars..but I am looking for somewhere that could do it for a little less than Apple could.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

It's in the states, but they are fast, fair and good people:

iPod Repair, iPhone Repair

Despite the emphasis on ipod/iPhone, they were PowerBookResQ and MacResQ for many years before so believe me they know what they are doing. Toll-free number so you can talk to a human as well.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

$369 isn't bad. Is there some sort of product that I can rub onto the screen that would fill in this little gouge? Some sort of filler maybe. I want it to be specifically for lcd screen. Some people have recommended Brasso or even toothpaste?

I mean its not very big. It is about a little less than a mm in diameter.Any help would be greatly appreciated. I just don't think the gouge warrants a $400 bill.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## manaia (Oct 1, 2005)

chas_m said:


> It's in the states, but they are fast, fair and good people:
> 
> iPod Repair, iPhone Repair
> 
> Despite the emphasis on ipod/iPhone, they were PowerBookResQ and MacResQ for many years before so believe me they know what they are doing. Toll-free number so you can talk to a human as well.


Thanks for this! Took the Macbook on holiday.... somehow it must have been mysteriously trodden on as now the screen is almost completely crushed


----------



## daviddavid (Sep 23, 2010)

*Macbook repair*

Call them. They are good.

Computer Star


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

also good? 

spambots


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

Adrian, Brasso and toothpaste are both mild abrasives. (Brasso has all sorts of other nasties in it too - you'd probably never get the smell of it off your MBP screen - methinks it's petroleum based and it's nasty smelling. I don't even like polishing brass with it and use other products)

At any rate - a mild abrasive is likely to do MORE damage to your screen (especially if it's a glossy one) and will do nothing to remove the gouge.

You might want to give us a bit more detail on "starting to get some different coloured whites and stuff like that" - when does this happen and what exactly is happening? Color problems can have different causes and not all of them are the fault of the display itself.


----------

